# Aurora Wildlife series Cougar Completed!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just completed the Aurora Cougar with baby deer.I already had the cougar so instead of painting up another just took the deer and its base painted up and connected it to the Cougar already done.So let me know what ya think.








[/IMG]


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Baby deers is tasty!*

Really nice work! The cougar looks gorgeous and the fawn looks like. . . LUNCH!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Scotpens for the comps on it


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

They look great! I never had these kits as a kid, so I'm very envious of your aquisitions! How many kits were in this series?


Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> They look great! I never had these kits as a kid, so I'm very envious of your aquisitions! How many kits were in this series?
> 
> 
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne for the compliments  and to be exact theres a total of 8 kits in the wildlife series.The cavebear was suppose to be a part of the wildlife series but Aurora scrapped it and later uesd it for the PS scenes.I even heard there was suppose to be a Moose added to the series.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

How many of them do you have?


Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Lookin' mighty fine Wolf ! Super couger ! And the fawn ain't chopped liver either !
Venison anyone ??
Hmm, that moose sounds interesting ! Wonder what it might have looked like! ( okey in advance wise guys, it woulda looked like a moose, I know ! )


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> How many of them do you have?
> 
> 
> Wayne


The whole series!  Plus doubles of the cougar set and the Big horned ram.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dabbler for the compliments  on it and if memory serves me correctly some one on another board had a pic oF A what if Aurora did a kit of the moose.I'm going to try and find out who has that pic and see if they will let me post it over here.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure he would have been a handsome fellow!

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.shout.net/~bigred/Bullwinkle.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> I even heard there was suppose to be a Moose added to the series.


Great collection! I too have the Cougar and the Big Horn in my pile...just trying to get the deer and Thoroughbred horse.

They show a pic of "an Elk" in the Aurora book that I have that never made it to production.
An Elk and a Moose are close in size but definately not the same. I'd rather have seen the Moose...as the bull rack would have been AWESOME!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Great collection! I too have the Cougar and the Big Horn in my pile...just trying to get the deer and Thoroughbred horse.
> 
> They show a pic of "an Elk" in the Aurora book that I have that never made it to production.
> An Elk and a Moose are close in size but definately not the same. I'd rather have seen the Moose...as the bull rack would have been AWESOME!
> ...


MMM,do you know who posted that pic of the moose in the CH it was a actual kit that they posted of it?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sorry but I never saw an actual "Moose" kit...I was just making a general statement about size of the animal in general. 

But if you ever come across a kit of the Moose...let me know.
I think that it would look GREAT!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Bluegtx(Brian) over in the CH posted a pic of it a while back.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The plight of the innocent fawn in this kit always makes me sad, especially its unknowing expression; I think this is one kit where Aurora went too far. The Guillotine, the Pendulum, the Tar Pit and the Forgotten Prisoner I can accept, but the fawn on the Cougar kit makes me sad!

There was a discussion about the proposed Bull Elk kit and its prototype on this Board recently, but no mention of a proposed Moose kit that I saw. The prototype Bull Elk kit is shown in superb detail in both of the Thomas Graham Aurora books.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> . . . I think this is one kit where Aurora went too far. The Guillotine, the Pendulum, the Tar Pit and the Forgotten Prisoner I can accept, but the fawn on the Cougar kit makes me sad!


The scene may be a bit disturbing, and perhaps it's not appropriate for very young children, but it's all part of nature, you know. Animals kill and eat other animals. Some creatures must suffer and die so that others may live. It has always been thus, and thus shall it ever be.

Now, where did I put that squirrel sandwich?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

here is a pic of bull elk


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Buzz,

That was the kit I was referencing...the non produced "Bull Elk".

I don't know that I ever saw pics of an Aurora Moose kit that was being considered by Aurora back in the day...

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

scotpens said:


> The scene may be a bit disturbing, and perhaps it's not appropriate for very young children, but it's all part of nature, you know. Animals kill and eat other animals. Some creatures must suffer and die so that others may live. It has always been thus, and thus shall it ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MMM wasnt there a prehistoric moose in the works?, but never made to the prototype stage.

Buzz


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Thanks for telling me all this, I hadn't realised.


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was giving a lecture. Okay, I _usually_ sound like I'm giving a lecture.

BTW, note the partial bit of text in buzzconroy's clipping of the Bull Elk. Just _who_ was killed after the patterns were made, and why? Did they know too much?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

the bride and groom and the swiss couple models prototypes that never made it in the guys and gals series, dunno who the killer was. maybe Abe Shikes.

Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> MMM wasnt there a prehistoric moose in the works?, but never made to the prototype stage.
> 
> Buzz


Let me check my resources...I'll let you know what I find out.

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I think Dean Milano had a site on the web which showed sketches for Aurora kits which did not reach pattern or prototype stage, so I'll have a look to see if there's a Moose (or Irish Elk, the name for the Prehistoric Moose) kit. I seem to rememeber a sketch for a proposed Bigfoot or Yeti kit, probably to go in the Monsters of the movies Series, and which showed the Yeti holding a hiker with rucksack in the air while taking a swipe at him with its claws; pretty good!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I think Dean Milano had a site on the web which showed sketches for Aurora kits which did not reach pattern or prototype stage, so I'll have a look to see if there's a Moose (or Irish Elk, the name for the Prehistoric Moose) kit. I seem to rememeber a sketch for a proposed Bigfoot or Yeti kit, probably to go in the Monsters of the movies Series, and which showed the Yeti holding a hiker with rucksack in the air while taking a swipe at him with its claws; pretty good!


Action hobbies did that kit of the yeti holding the hiker in the air.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

So it wasn't an Aurora might-have-been kit taken from an old Aurora sketch? Oops! My bad memory.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Larry Johnson, the owner of Action Hobbies, is friends with comic artist Dave Cockrum, who has supplied him with design sketches of several unproduced Aurora kits (that I don't think ever went to the pattern stage). Larry has hired sculptors to realize a few of these designs and has produced them as resin kits. Of course, not everyone recognizes them as unproduced Aurora concepts....

Lee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Let me check my resources...I'll let you know what I find out.
> 
> MMM


Looks like a "Grizzly Bear" was planned but eventually became the "Cave Bear" in the Prehistoric Scenes line...then there was the "Bull Elk" which is pictured in this thread. Nothing that I've read that talks about any Moose kit being planned or looked at!

MMM


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That is very nice! I wish I could paint animal fur to look that real!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if we could fin a sculptor that be willing to sculpt that Elk kit.I gotta conact my brother who use to run the Resinator garage kit company back in the day and see if he still has the numbers to the sculptors that he used to sculpts his kits and see what they want to charge to bring this Elk kit to life!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Lee Staton said:


> Larry Johnson, the owner of Action Hobbies, is friends with comic artist Dave Cockrum, who has supplied him with design sketches of several unproduced Aurora kits (that I don't think ever went to the pattern stage). Larry has hired sculptors to realize a few of these designs and has produced them as resin kits. Of course, not everyone recognizes them as unproduced Aurora concepts....
> 
> Lee


 
Aha, so... Thanks for that, Lee.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I still can't get over how the rocks look like the rock that the Wolfman is standing infront of. I think you should do one up and add it into the scene. No one else has.

Great work, by the way!


----------



## deanguy (Jun 30, 2003)

*Aruora ghost models*



Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I think Dean Milano had a site on the web which showed sketches for Aurora kits which did not reach pattern or prototype stage, so I'll have a look to see if there's a Moose (or Irish Elk, the name for the Prehistoric Moose) kit.
> 
> I still have that Site: www.toys-n-cars.com Log onto the Aurora page.
> 
> I have photos for a few wildlife kits that didn't make it into production, but I don't think I ever got around to posting those on my Site. One of these days.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the link, Dean, and I went to your site earlier in the week, and as you say, there are no sketches of prototype wildlife kits there, so I must have been mixing things up. 

But if you've got 'em, then add 'em to the site whenever you can!


----------

